# Jd stx38



## tevelde1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Brand new to Tractor Forum-having an issue with my JD STX38. I recently replaced the gear drive belt but think I did something wrong. After finishing it up, the belt is still loose. The tractor still purrs like a kitten but I can't get it into gear. I don have the $ to bring it for service so any help/advice is appreciated.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Did you route the belt properly as it show in the arts diagram . Clock here http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/...ts.HomePageServlet_Alt?search=model&model=Stx. 
Look up stx38 then select pictorial index. Go to B then select belt! Traction drive. It will display the routing of the belt.


----------



## tevelde1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hydro-yes I did route the belt properly. When I took it off originally it was loose but not broken. Make me think something else might be wrong beside the belt. Any idea what might cause the belt to come loose?


----------



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

go here. download repair manual for free. make sure all your deck pulleys are in place and not broken. copy and paist link. let me know if this helps. good luck


Go to this link and use the password "manual" without the double quotes. It's a big pdf file.


http://kcfkw0.1fichier.com/en/


----------



## ronmonroe34 (May 8, 2012)

also, did you buy the correct belt for the mower? seems like your old belt could have been stretched out since it wasnt actually broken. if they just matched up another belt to the size of the belt you took off they could have sold you a belt to big. just a possible solution


----------



## Londesboro_Phil (Jan 29, 2013)

@ronmonroe34 Thanks so much for the Manual. I'm inheriting an STX38 with battery issues and sorely needed a primer before I source parts to fix 'er up. JD wanted 30 bucks for a copy of the manual from their "Technical Info Bookstore"- which seems counter-intuitive from a brand health perspective. I mean, if it's just a PDF, why not let buyers, fans, advocates of the brand just have it for free. Weird. Anyway... Cheers - thanks again.


----------

